
Ask HN: Business/initial-idea guy seeks technical founder; what's the process? - qrybam
A non tech friend of mine spoke to me about his idea for a startup, and he needs help with the technical side of things. He&#x27;s never run a business and has no technical experience. His idea has legs in principle but needs a lot of development (both from a business plan and technical perspective). I have great technical contacts plus I can help guide the process of building his idea up. If I was so inclined we could take his idea and build it out without him. I&#x27;m not that way inclined at all and want to make sure he&#x27;s a part of the process, but I&#x27;m not sure how much value he will bring outside of the initial idea. I&#x27;m hesitant to just open up my contacts up without knowing how to best play this out; in everybody&#x27;s interest.<p>What should I do?<p>Edit: This leads to another question- what&#x27;s the best way to lay the right legal foundations to a founder relationship?
======
greenyoda
_" He needs help with the technical side of things. He's never run a business
and has no technical experience."_

No, he needs help with the technical _and business_ side of things. In other
words, he has nothing to contribute except his idea, which other people will
work to bring to market - but he'll expect to get a big cut of the cash. So I
agree with the other commenter who said "run away".

------
SQL2219
Run away.

